

Create Crawlable, Link-Friendly AJAX Websites Using pushState() - jennita
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/create-crawlable-link-friendly-ajax-websites-using-pushstate

======
Gigablah
There's a jQuery plugin for this: <https://github.com/defunkt/jquery-pjax>

Backbone.js has support for pushState as well.

~~~
Roedou
PJAX looks awesome; only discovered that by chance over the weekend (on HN, no
less), but a bit late for the post.

Great to see so many projects encouraging adoption of this.

